# Orono man killed in garbage truck accident....



## john1158 (Oct 16, 2009)

man i feel really bad for this poor kid......


Orono man killed in garbage truck accident

By Dawn Gagnon
BDN Staff

ORONO, Maine — An Orono police sergeant confirmed Tuesday night that a 22-year-old man who died in a tragic accident in Billings, Mont., was from Orono.

Adam Davis, 22, was found dead Saturday morning in the back of a city garbage truck, according to news stories published on the Billings Gazette’s Web site.

According to those reports, authorities believe Davis most likely was sleeping in a downtown Dumpster when it was picked up by a municipal waste collection truck behind a McDonald’s restaurant.

Billings police said it appeared that Davis was trying to get out of his sleeping bag and out of the truck’s hopper, probably after waking up when the trash bin he was sleeping in was overturned into the collection truck.

The newspaper also reported that a Yellowstone County deputy coroner said Davis was found “partially in a sleeping bag” and may have been using the Dumpster for shelter overnight. Temperatures overnight had fallen to 18 degrees, the newspaper indicated.

Davis’ death has been ruled accidental with the coroner declaring that he died of blunt trauma to his chest, from injuries consistent “with the operation of the waste management vehicle,” according to the Gazette.

Orono police Sgt. Scott LaJoie said Tuesday that the police department received a telephone call shortly after 1 p.m. Monday from a Yellowstone County deputy coroner informing them of the death and asking the department to notify Davis’ family members.

The notification was made by Orono police Sgt. Scott Wilcox, LaJoie said. He declined to identify the family.

LaJoie said that Davis was identified by means of documents found on his person as well as tattoos on his body.

Longtime Orono High School English teacher Sanford Phippen said Tuesday evening that Davis was a member of the Class of 2006 and also had worked on the school newspaper the last two years that Phippen served as the adviser.

He called the accident a “terrible thing.”

“He was very friendly, and I think quite bright,” Phippen recalled. “He wanted very badly to be part of journalism.”

A commenter on the Gazette’s Web site who went by the screen name “Mainer” had this to say:

“I knew Adam Davis. He was an aspiring poet, an English major at the University of Maine, and a man of little means in search of work, and of experience, too, something he might distill into his writing.

“In a recent e-mail, received maybe a week and a half ago and sent from Virginia, he said he was bound for Oregon by Greyhound hoping to find there some end-of-season work at an organic farm.

“Doubtless little or no money was found on him, though I would not be surprised if a dog-eared novel by Borges, De Lillo or Joyce were. That was Adam.

“My guess is that Friday night he was laid over in Billings. With the bus station closed and hours to pass in the cold, not knowing of any shelters in a foreign town, he took his fatal refuge in that Dumpster.”

Quoting Lord Byron, the commenter added:

“Fare thee well! and if for ever,

“Still for ever, fare thee well.”

BDN writer Abigail Curtis contributed to this report.


----------



## chemical_warfarex (Oct 16, 2009)

Man that really puts things into perspective. I used to crash in dumpsters, and that was always my biggest fear... Hats off to you, bro..


----------



## john1158 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah reading that really bummed me out today.....


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 16, 2009)

damn dude that sucks! R.I.P. man


----------



## bmb (Nov 12, 2009)

Adam was my former roaddog and best friend, i found out about this story from another friend a couple weeks back, R.I.P,bro.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmm, that's tragic.
I've slept in Dumpsters a few times, and I always think I'll be able to holler and scramble up and catch the driver and whatever. But luck, good or bad, doesn't last forever...


----------



## bmb (Nov 12, 2009)

well, i've done the same, but of course it isn't the safest thing to do.


----------



## toadflack (Nov 13, 2009)

man.....that just fuckin sucks


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 14, 2009)

i used to crash in cardboard dumpsters too...i have always had a fear of monday mornings because that is when weekend trash gets carried away after a whole weekend of no pickups.... once on a monday morning in kamloops i made a little sign that said do not pick up, driver-and hung it on the outside. but some drunk indians fucked with me slamming the lid and shit and then at dawn a cop. so fuck that sign

RIP


----------



## menu (Dec 6, 2009)

I used to crash in Dumpsters untill my friend chris got thrown away. luckily she just lost a foot before the dudes heard her scream. lucky. but I dont sleep in em anymore Id rather take a ticket for sleeping on the street or in a park. also why I dont ride suicide anymore. too many bad things can happen


----------



## Hottboxx (Dec 7, 2009)

damn...rude awakining


----------



## madewithpaint (Dec 7, 2009)

damn, that's tragic. rest in peace.


----------



## skelabunny (Dec 9, 2009)

ahhh this sux. RIP dude.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll never sleep in a dumster! espc. cuase of this


----------



## 614 crust (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah this is why I never have and never will sleep in a dumpster. Sucks it had to happen to him. I hate hearing things like this. Rest in peace.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2009)

R.I.P. Never slept in one now reading this I never will.


----------



## Ben (Dec 18, 2009)

Damnit. DAMNIT DAMNIT DAMNIT. I loved that dumbass. RIP Adam... I'd pour a pint for him, but he'd kick my ass for wasting good booze.

...Oh yeah, and the real story is: He dropped outta college & was hopping freight, not dirty-doggin' it.


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE (Dec 27, 2009)

damn that suck!!! RIP man. and that definitely makes me think twice about crashing in dumpsters!


----------



## LeilaniRose (Dec 28, 2009)

Poor guy. Something similar happened to a friend of a friend in Savannah Georgia, but the dude got way lucky and barely escaped. I guess he had come with some friends from Chatanooga and got lost in the city, lost his wallet and broke his phone, so after wandering around in the pouring rain in a city hed never been before, he found a place to sleep and got dumped into the back of a trash truck. I guess he started to get crushed but escaped with nothing more that some serious bruising. I cant even imagine how terrifying that would be.


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow what a shitty way to die. That's why they should never close greyhound stations.


----------



## threehalfgallons (Mar 3, 2010)

ive heard of a lot of these lately or just close calls in general.
r.i.p.


----------

